# We Have Met The Enemy...



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Might think with idiots that can't tell the difference between a 200 hp motorcycle and a 1/3 hp bicycle that they're our worst enemies. However, (TO ME) we're shooting ourselves in the foot by:
1) Pretending e-MTB's are no different than MTB's; really? Maybe some places the law says that, but come on, quit arguing.
2) PAS; I've been on e-MTB's where all you need to do is move the pedals to get maximum power; it's easier than a throttle since you don't need to worry about your hand cramping. We know it's possible to get a workout with an e-MTB, so quit arguing that PAS is as pure as no assist.
3) We deserve access anywhere bikes are allowed. Sure, where the law says so; let's earn the rest (meetings, trail work, whatever).


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

As I mentioned before....I love where I live. No trail system per se, just open wilderness from my garden! Get on whatever I want to ride, and bother NO ONE....and NO ONE bothers me. Hence the reason I am getting a stealth bike....WHY? They are serious FUN! No ebike politics in this neck of the woods. People would probably just look at it and go nice bicycle.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

You have a luxury that many of us would enjoy, but don't. Where is this Utopia?


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not tellin! don't want it ruined! ha ha...lets just say, if you go any further east in north America, your swimming....


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Steve Adams isn't in the U.S. probably a Newfie.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

life behind bars said:


> Steve Adams isn't in the U.S. probably a Newfie.


Possibly in Grand Falls......


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

That would Newfoundlander.....and hit the nail klurejr! it's awesome here...just wilderness..no maintained trails...no "sharing" because most times you do not see anyone!


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Newfoundland is on the bucket list of places to visit for sure.


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Come on over. It's awesome here!!!!


----------

